# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Are You an INFJ and a Healer?

## Solar

Hi everyone!

For many years, I've been trying to locate INFJs who are also Healers. If you resonate with the following description: http://www.humanmetrics.com/personality/infj, send me a line!

Solar

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *Portrait of an INFJ - Introverted iNtuitive Feeling Judging
> (Introverted Intuition with Extraverted Feeling)*
> 
> *The Protector*
> 
> As an INFJ, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you take things in primarily via intuition. Your secondary mode is external, where you deal with things according to how you feel about them, or how they fit with your personal value system.
> 
> INFJs are gentle, caring, complex and highly intuitive individuals. Artistic and creative, they live in a world of hidden meanings and possibilities. Only one percent of the population has an INFJ Personality Type, making it the most rare of all the types.
> 
> ...


 https://www.personalitypage.com/INFJ.html

BTW, not me.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> For many years, I've been trying to locate INFJs who are also Healers.



What is your goal?

----------


## Solar

Hi Ronin Truth,

Thanks for participating in my thread - even if the INFJ description doesn't fit you.

Solar

----------


## Solar

> What is your goal?


Hi NorthCarolinaLiberty,

Thanks for participating in my thread.

My goal is to find my kind - I'm an INFJ who is also a Healer.  It's very difficult to locate them.

Solar

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hi NorthCarolinaLiberty,
> 
> Thanks for participating in my thread.
> 
> My goal is to find my kind - I'm an INFJ who is also a Healer.  It's very difficult to locate them.
> 
> Solar


Welcome Solar 

I'm not an INFJ but I'm wondering what you mean by healer?

----------


## Solar

> Welcome Solar 
> 
> I'm not an INFJ but I'm wondering what you mean by healer?


Hi Suzanimal,

Thanks for participating in my thread.

What I mean by "healer" is someone who is a natural-born energy healer.  This modality is similar to Reiki.

Solar

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hi Suzanimal,
> 
> Thanks for participating in my thread.
> 
> What I mean by "healer" is someone who is a natural-born energy healer.  This modality is similar to Reiki.
> 
> Solar


I'm definitely not a healer. I know it's not really the same thing (I scanned the Reiki wiki ) but there's a thread on here about the Laws of Attraction that might interest you. Just type Laws of Attraction in the little RPF search bar on the upper right side and good luck finding what you're looking for.

----------


## euphemia

I'm INFJ.  I'm not sure what you mean by the other part.

----------


## Petar

I think that I am probably an INTJ, but I hate taking personality tests, so why bother? 

With that said, it does feel suspicious that you are here snooping around for "healers" amongst us. 

Are you trying to build some kind of cult or something? 

Just wondering.

----------


## brandon

nah I'm more of a warlock/dps

----------


## cajuncocoa

I've tested as INFJ, but I'm not a healer.  Sorry!

----------


## Solar

> I'm definitely not a healer. I know it's not really the same thing (I scanned the Reiki wiki ) but there's a thread on here about the Laws of Attraction that might interest you. Just type Laws of Attraction in the little RPF search bar on the upper right side and good luck finding what you're looking for.


Yes, I checked _The Law of Attraction_ thread - it sounds interesting.  Thanks for joining in the discussion and your words of encouragement.

----------


## Solar

> I'm INFJ.  I'm not sure what you mean by the other part.


Thanks for participating in my thread.  I'll send you a private message to better explain myself.

Solar

----------


## Solar

> I think that I am probably an INTJ, but I hate taking personality tests, so why bother? 
> 
> With that said, it does feel suspicious that you are here snooping around for "healers" amongst us. 
> 
> Are you trying to build some kind of cult or something? 
> 
> Just wondering.


Hi Petar,

Thanks for participating in my thread.

No, I'm not trying to build a cult!!   Less than 1% of the population identifies as an INFJ, and even a smaller percentage of those are healers.  Therefore it would be a _very_ ineffective way to build a cult following. 

Yes, you're probably an INTJ 

Solar

----------


## Solar

> I've tested as INFJ, but I'm not a healer.  Sorry!


Hi cajuncocoa,

Thanks for participating in my thread although you're not a healer.

Solar

----------


## Natural Citizen

What would be your interpretation of universal energy there, Solar?

----------


## amy31416

You don't want to start a cult? What a shame, I've always wanted to be part of one.

I'll keep looking.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Hm. Solar left. Perhaps another time then.

----------


## thoughtomator

I'm probably the personality type you're seeking, but I don't buy into the mysticism.

----------


## Solar

> What would be your interpretation of universal energy there, Solar?


Hi Natural Citizen,

Thanks for participating in my thread.

Do you mean my definition of universal energy in terms what kind of energy heals people?

Solar

----------


## Solar

> I'm probably the personality type you're seeking, but I don't buy into the mysticism.


Hi thoughtomator,

Thanks for participating in my thread.

It is your right to believe in whatever feels real to you.  

Solar

----------


## Working Poor

> You don't want to start a cult? What a shame, I've always wanted to be part of one.
> 
> I'll keep looking.


You are a cult unto yourself.

----------


## amy31416

> You are a cult unto yourself.


Hmm. Not quite sure how to take that...so, thanks?

----------


## BubbleBarn

Hi, I fit your criteria but I'm not sure how I can help. Pm might be best. Thank you

----------


## Working Poor

> Hmm. Not quite sure how to take that...so, thanks?



Oh I am a fan of yours and have been trying to get into your cult for years  you are very strict

----------


## Solar

> Hi, I fit your criteria but I'm not sure how I can help. Pm might be best. Thank you


Hi BubbleBarn,

Thanks for participating in my thread.  

I will send you a private message.

Solar

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Yep.  Thread is pretty much what I figured.

----------

